# Meet Archie



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi everyone! I’d like you to meet my new little man, Archer nicknamed Archie! If his name changes it’s because I’m a horrible decision maker. He’s adjusting well and loves his new home. The snails will need time to welcome him lol!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

He is so handsome! I think Archie fits him perfectly! Your tank is looking great too!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

X skully X said:


> He is so handsome! I think Archie fits him perfectly! Your tank is looking great too!


Thank you so much! I’m so happy! 😀🙏


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Archie is the most beautiful betta I've ever seen! And his tank is amazing!! Is he a dragonscale plakat?


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

betta4ever! said:


> Archie is the most beautiful betta I've ever seen! And his tank is amazing!! Is he a dragonscale plakat?


Thank you!! That’s so sweet!!! He is a Snow White dragon scale plakat. He has such a great disposition. So peaceful and having a great time exploring - and eating of course lol!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Hi everyone! I’d like you to meet my new little man, Archer nicknamed Archie! If his name changes it’s because I’m a horrible decision maker. He’s adjusting well and loves his new home. The snails will need time to welcome him lol!
> 
> View attachment 1035022
> View attachment 1035023
> View attachment 1035025


He is probably one of the most beautiful betta I have ever seen! Where did you get him?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hes precious!! And I absolutely love his name, seems so fitting for him!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> He is probably one of the most beautiful betta I have ever seen! Where did you get him?


Thank you very much! He’s so bright and sweet!! I got him at my lfs here in MA. It’s called Uncle Ned’s Fish Factory. Great place - they only deal with freshwater fish. They have everything supply wise too so I’m pretty fortunate. 😊


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Eridanus said:


> Hes precious!! And I absolutely love his name, seems so fitting for him!


Thank you!!! It was actually the first name I thought of! The name Archer has lots of symbolism attached to it too so I’ve been reading up on it. Archie does fit him though!!! Since you all love the name, I’m keeping it!!!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I love his lips lol!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Thank you very much! He’s so bright and sweet!! I got him at my lfs here in MA. It’s called Uncle Ned’s Fish Factory. Great place - they only deal with freshwater fish. They have everything supply wise too so I’m pretty fortunate. 😊


OMGOODNESS! A LFS? That is crazy! You don't get that pretty bettas there! Ours only has wild female bettas, female and male veiltails, male crowntails, and sometimes there is a female mustard gas betta.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> OMGOODNESS! A LFS? That is crazy! You don't get that pretty bettas there! Ours only has wild female bettas, female and male veiltails, male crowntails, and sometimes there is a female mustard gas betta.


They have beautiful bettas and take good care of them. They each have their own small tank with a live plant or two. They only have about a dozen when I go. This is the first time I’ve seen dragon scales. They had quite a few male veiltails, 2 mustard gas male halfmoon and lots of blue half moons. And 3 of these little guys. They rarely have females. I believe they ship but never have put their pics on their site. I know they have 2 beautiful male dragons though! You could always give them a call!


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Oh and the dragon scales they had I think were plakats too if I remember correctly. I literally walked in the door and saw him and my decision was made!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> They have beautiful bettas and take good care of them. They each have their own small tank with a live plant or two. They only have about a dozen when I go. This is the first time I’ve seen dragon scales. They had quite a few male veiltails, 2 mustard gas male halfmoon and lots of blue half moons. And 3 of these little guys. They rarely have females. I believe they ship but never have put their pics on their site. I know they have 2 beautiful male dragons though! You could always give them a call!


Yeah. Sadly, I live in MN, so I live 24 hours away for your LFS.  😕


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Yeah. Sadly, I live in MN, so I live 24 hours away for your LFS.  😕


Lol! I meant to have one shipped but great point! So funny! Imagine if you drove 24 hours for a betta. What a road trip back!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Lol! I meant to have one shipped but great point! So funny! Imagine if you drove 24 hours for a betta. What a road trip back!


I know! The farthest we've ever driven was 13 hours.  But we have flown in a plane for 9 hours to visit family in Europe.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> I know! The farthest we've ever driven was 13 hours.  But we have flown in a plane for 9 hours to visit family in Europe.


Oh wow, that’s a long car ride. So cool you have family in Europe. That must be so nice.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Oh wow, that’s a long car ride. So cool you have family in Europe. That must be so nice.


Yes it is. But we have not seen them in 4 years due to pandemic.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Yes it is. But we have not seen them in 4 years due to pandemic.


I hear. No vacations for me during this time too. Hopefully soon enough.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> I hear. No vacations for me during this time too. Hopefully soon enough.


Yeah, we are planning to go as soon as we're allowed to go.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Archer is really the perfect name - even to my European ears😍!

I‘m wishing you 2 all the best and I hope, Archie enjoys his tank like I do when watching the photos!


----------



## Bettagirly1 (Aug 6, 2021)

Love ya Archie!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Love him!


----------

